# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الاربعاء 23 نوفمبر 2016 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

*Wednesday ( Merceredi)23.11.2016 (GMT+00)* *GMT+00*                                                    *UEFA Champions League* *17:00    FK Rostov -Bayern Munich* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *Match! TV* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *17:45    Besiktas – SL Benfica* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *19:45    Celtic – FC Barcelona* *OBN* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11304 H 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *AZ Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Maiwand tv* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *RT&#201; Two HD* *Eutelsat 9°E- 20185 L 25000 -FTA (KA-Band)* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *19:45    SSC Napoli -FC Dynamo Kyiv* *UKRAINE-SD* *-Astra 4.8°E -12130 V 27500 -Biss* *-Astra 4.8°E-11766 H 27500 -Biss* *-Astra 4.8°E-12073 H 27500 -Biss* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *19:45    Borussia Monchengladbach –  Manchester City* *ZDF* *-Astra 19.2°E -11953 H 27500 -FTA* *-HotBird 13°E -11054 H 27500 -FTA* *ZDF HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -11361 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *Root Sports Mountain* *-Galaxy91°W -4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *Match! TV* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *19:45    Arsenal FC-Paris Saint-Germain* *ERT 1 / ERT HD* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E-12734 V  16750 -Biss* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Jednotka HD (STV 1)* *-Thor 1°W- 12054 H 30000 -FTA* *1TV Georgia* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11094 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 20°W-12508 H 6660 -PowerVu* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -13000  -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4173 R 20666 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *IRIB TV 3* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *19:45    Atletico de Madrid- PSV Eindhoven* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *19:45    Ludogorets Razgrad -FC Basel 1893* *RTS Deux HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)* *RSI La 2 HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)* *SRF Zwei HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG Swiss)* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Moroccan Pro League* *16:00    Chabab Atlas Khénifra- Olympic Club de Safi* *Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (DVB-T)* *18:30    Fath Union Sport de Rabat -FAR Rabat* *Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (DVB-T)* *Egyptian League* *12:45    Tanta -El Entag Al harby* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *17:00    Al Ahly –  Tala’ea El Gaish* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *Major League Soccer USA* *1:00    Impact Montreal-Toronto FC* *EuroSport Deutschland* *-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA* *Copa Sudamericana* *23:45    Chapecoense – San Lorenzo* *ARENA SPORT 2* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Brazil Cup* *(Final)* *23:45    Atletico Mineiro – Gremio* *SFR SPORT 2* *-Eutelsat 5°W- 11679 V 29950 -Biss* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *UEFA Youth League* *13:00   Arsenal FC-Paris Saint-Germain* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *15:00   Borussia Monchengladbach –  Manchester City* *Sport1* *-Astra 19.2°E-12480 V 27500 -FTA*

----------

